# little white worms



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i saw about 10 little white worm things swimming around in my tank. they are about 1 cm each. what are they? are they harmful? and how do i get rid of them? thanks.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

First, if there is only about 10 get them out ASAP!

Then, do several large water changes over the next few days and cut back on feedings and amount being fed. The most likely cause is overfeeding.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i feed my fish once every third day and take the food out right after he bites, so i dont think its from over feeding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

It could be alot of things such as planaria or white worms. All of which are harmless.

One of the problems with piranha tanks is that you don't have any little scavenger fish to eat those things.

Some people have 'remedies' for these things but I don't bother. I just spend extra time vacuuming the gravel with the syphon tube and do bigger water changes.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

thank you. now i dont have to worry as much. I hope mine is not the harmful type. PiranhasaurusRex made it sound like those were deadly, but i was thinking that those water changes would probably kill my fish before those worms get to him.


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

Why would the water changes kill your fish?

I have whiteworms in my pond occasianally, the fish love them.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i think that if you change too much too often they will die.


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

Well that is sure one I havent heard so far....

Many people do daily total volume of 75% water changes.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

don't worry about the worms. they will come and go, every piranha owner has gotten them from time to time. they are bitches to get rid of though, so try to stop them before they really multiply.


----------

